# Men in Black International: Erster englischer Trailer zum Reboot



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Men in Black International: Erster englischer Trailer zum Reboot* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Men in Black International: Erster englischer Trailer zum Reboot*


----------



## e4syyy (23. Dezember 2018)

Das sieht eher aus wie eine verarsche von Men in Black. Peinlich.


----------



## Pitzah (23. Dezember 2018)

Trailer schon vorher gesehen. Gute Wahl an Schauspieler, Liam Neeson cool, Thor und die Valkyre sind zurück. Aber so ohne Will Smith wirkt es etwas komisch. Er hat die Filme so stark geprägt. Wird aber auf jedenfall angeschaut


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Dezember 2018)

Erster Eindruck, eher na ja. Aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## XmuhX (23. Dezember 2018)

Und wieder wird eine Filmreihe versaut! 

Geldmacherei weil nichts mehr einfällt.


----------



## Kelemvor (23. Dezember 2018)

Als Serie akzektabel, als Kino Reboot? nicht deren Ernst!


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Dezember 2018)

Trailer angemacht, den Thor-Vogel gesehen, ausgemacht!

Tommy Lee Jones und Smith sind wohl nur schwer zu toppen, so in jedem Fall nicht!


----------



## redfield (23. Dezember 2018)

Reiht sich in Filme ein wie das Ghostbusters Reboot mit den Ladies, Predator Upgrade, Jumanji 2 und all die anderen Reboot Versuche. Kann man sich mal anschauen, aber man hätte die Filme einfach anders nennen sollen, da sie mit den Originalen kaum mehr etwas gemeinsam haben...zumindest nicht was Charme und Atmo angeht. Hier wird schlicht der Name ausgeschlachtet und man erhofft sich dadurch auch die ältere Generation in's Kino zu ziehen, auch wenn die Reboots inhaltlich eher jüngeres ansprechen.

Die alten Ghostbuster waren lustig, die neuen überspannen den Bogen schon wieder derart, dass es teils nervt. Predator Upgrade war ebenfalls eine halbe Komödie und hätte auch fast ein Marvel Film sein können. Für Jumanji gilt das gleiche...auch hier war der Humor fast Klamauk. MiB Reboot scheint das gleiche Reboot Rezept der letzten Jahre zu verwenden. Mehr CGI, mehr Humor, mehr Kitsch. Mich hat der Trailer schon nach der Hälfte nicht mehr interessiert. Schade...MiB war damals echt cool, auch das PC Spiel hatte im Schnee eine recht düstere Atmo


----------



## Regenerator (23. Dezember 2018)

Mit Thor-Clown und Hip-Hop im Hintergrund... Definitiv was für die Clickie-Buntie-Instagram-Generation ausgelegt und daher vermutlich voller Erfolg. :-/


----------



## Deathy93 (23. Dezember 2018)

Sieht aus wie ne billige  0 8 15 Netflix Produktion!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Dezember 2018)

"Hallo hier ist Hollywood, uns ist mal wieder nichts eingefallen, also gibt es etwas Aufgewärmtes mit neuen Gesichtern..."

Warum die noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen sind Nosferatu... oh wait es war 1979 und Klaus Kinski war Nosferatu Phantom der Nacht als deutsch-französische Produktion von Werner Herzog, das kann man natürlich nicht mehr toppen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2018)

Regenerator schrieb:


> Mit Thor-Clown und Hip-Hop im Hintergrund...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fiBLgEx6svA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also wer beim" Men in Black" Reboot über Hip-Hop meckert... einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## Deathy93 (23. Dezember 2018)

Regenerator schrieb:


> Mit Thor-Clown und Hip-Hop im Hintergrund... Definitiv was für die Clickie-Buntie-Instagram-Generation ausgelegt und daher vermutlich voller Erfolg. :-/



Du verbindest Hip-Hop also nur mit der aktuellen "Instagram" Generation?
Ich habe kein Instagram und höre fast ausschließlich Hip-Hop!


Btw. Will Smith hat früher selbst viele Hip Hop Songs gemacht.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2018)

Das ist genauso, als würde man sich bei einer Fortsetzung/Reboot von "Bill & Ted", über Rockmusik beschweren.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2018)

Ohne Will Smith kein Men in Black! Besonders diese Szene hat einen der Filme geprägt: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9YfEZtQBtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mcmrc1 (23. Dezember 2018)

Sollte der in der heutigen Zeit nicht... Genderless in Black heißen ^^ Oder zumindest Men and Woman in Black ^^


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (23. Dezember 2018)

Also ich liebe ja THOR (aus teil 1 und Avengers 1. Age of Ultron ging auch noch ...lange Haare und noch voll in Asgard Modus), aber Chris Hemsworth als er selber (Thor 3, Ghostbusters und jetzt MIB ...uuh MIBI ...MIB:I?) mit dem dummen Dude Bro Humor und kuzen Haaren, nee das ist einfach nicht lustig und in Ghostbusters wo er noch extra Dumm gespielt hat war er nur noch Cringe.  
Der Mann ist ein besserer Schauspieler als das wenn er eine nicht comedy Rolle hat und nicht sich selber spielt. Das Comedy Type-Casting passt einfach nicht zu ihm.  

Und die Mucke im Trailer ist Schrott, Will Smith's - MIB ist ein geiler Track mit gutem groove aber die trailer-mucke ist nur nervig, macht nix, das wird im Film eh nie benutzt, kann man also getrost ignorieren.


----------



## Atma (23. Dezember 2018)

Natürlich muss trotz des Namens (*Men* in Black) heutzutage eine Frau im Anzug stecken, sonst wäre es keinesfalls politisch korrekt und die SJWs/Feministen würden sofort auf den Plan treten  . Ach was red ich da, der Film kommt von Columbia die zu Sony gehören. Bei dem Verein wundert mich nichts mehr, der Shitstorm bei Ghostbusters hat denen offenbar nicht gereicht.

Jedes Mal aufs Neue nicht zu fassen in was für einer beschissenen Zeit wir leben. Dieser Gender-Bullshit ist die Pest und ein Hauptgrund warum ich US-Produktionen inzwischen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen meide. Von ca. 1980 bis Mitte der 2000er Jahre hat Hollywood ganz ohne SJW und Feministen-Bullshit viele, viele Perlen hervorgebracht die ich mir immer wieder gerne anschaue. Heute ist es nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Ideenlos, viel zu viel CGI und unterwandert von SJWs und Feministen.


----------



## Baer85 (23. Dezember 2018)

@Atma
Echt jetzt? Was ist denn daran schlimm, wenn von zwei Hauptcharakteren einer weiblich ist? Oder störte dich das anscheinend der Chef vom MIB weiblich war? So what? Nur weils früher ein Mann war darf es keine Frau sein? Und nur weil es Men in Black heisst soll keine Frau eine wichtige Rolle haben? Manchmal frag ich mich echt, was mit Typen wie dir nicht stimmt! 

Ansonsten gefällt mir der Humor vom Trailer überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Atma (23. Dezember 2018)

Baer85 schrieb:


> @Atma
> Echt jetzt? Was ist denn daran schlimm, wenn von zwei Hauptcharakteren einer weiblich ist? Oder störte dich das anscheinend der Chef vom MIB weiblich war? So what? Nur weils früher ein Mann war darf es keine Frau sein? Und nur weil es Men in Black heisst soll keine Frau eine wichtige Rolle haben? Manchmal frag ich mich echt, was mit Typen wie dir nicht stimmt!


Mit mir ist alles in Ordnung. Mit dir offenbar nicht denn du hast das Problem nicht verstanden.


----------



## Baer85 (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe das Problem verstanden. Nur was genau hat das mit dem Film zu tun?
Mir geht die ständig immer größer werdende political correctness auch auf die Eier,  aber so wie du hier schreibst kommst du einfach wie ein kompletter Idiot rüber der einen hass auf Frauen hat. 

Was genau hat dich denn an dem Trailer so getriggert diesen Unsinn zu schreiben.


----------



## Atma (23. Dezember 2018)

Baer85 schrieb:


> aber so wie du hier schreibst kommst du einfach wie ein kompletter Idiot rüber der einen hass auf Frauen hat.


Blödsinn, ich habe keinen Hass auf Frauen. Wenn du so was hineininterpretierst ist das dein Problem.



> Was genau hat dich denn an dem Trailer so getriggert diesen Unsinn zu schreiben.


Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?


----------



## Baer85 (23. Dezember 2018)

Die Frage meine ich ernst. Ich seh da nichts was es Wert wäre sich darüber aufzuregen. Ist halt meiner Meinung nach ein schlechter Trailer zu einem warscheinlich schlechten Film.  Also schreib doch mal bitte was dich da so aufgeregt hat.


----------



## Atma (23. Dezember 2018)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Die Frage meine ich ernst. Ich seh da nichts was es Wert wäre sich darüber aufzuregen.


Allein der Moment, in dem die werte Tessa Thompson den schwarzen Anzug angezogen hat reichte schon. Genau wie in dem letzten und katastrophal schlechten Ghostbusters Film wirken die weiblichen Hauptrollen erzwungen, was perfekt in Sonys laufende Political Correctness Agenda passt. Dahinter steckt ein System, es geht nicht darum gute Filme zu drehen sondern um Stimmung zu machen.


----------



## Baer85 (23. Dezember 2018)

Also stört es dich, dass eine Frau eine der Hauptrollen hat? Verstehe das nicht. Oder Muss es wieder ein witziger Schwarzer und ein alter stoischer Weißer sein? Oder Stört dich das es überhaupt ein Reboot gibt? Ich seh da aber immernoch keinen Zusammenhang zur Gender Debatte. Ist ja nicht so, dass wie bei Ghostbusters der komplette Cast weblich ist und selbst da sehe ich keine Agenda sondern eher einen Trend den Firmen gerade hinterher laufen weil sie glauben, dass sie damit ordentlich Geld verdienen können. Meiner Erfahrung nach interessiert Firmen nur das Geld. Nichts anderes.


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. Dezember 2018)

Gegen das Mädel habe ich nichts, aber Liam Neeson und DingsThorBummens mit dabei gehen nicht. Das ruiniert mir persönlich das Feeling des Films.
Ryan Reynolds oder meinestwegen der Typ von Guardians of the Galaxy hätten gepasst, aber die hier wirken deplatziert.


----------



## Baer85 (23. Dezember 2018)

Den Thor Typen empfinde ich als Fehlbesetzung. Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass da eine komische Buddy-Beziehung wie in den alten Teilen zustande kommt. Vielleicht wollen sie ja mit dem Film auch diesmal in eine andere Richtung gehen, aber das sah mir in dem Trailer nicht danach aus.^^
Liam Neeson kann ok sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Atma (23. Dezember 2018)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Also stört es dich, dass eine Frau eine der Hauptrollen hat? Verstehe das nicht. Oder Muss es wieder ein witziger Schwarzer und ein alter stoischer Weißer sein? Oder Stört dich das es überhaupt ein Reboot gibt? Ich seh da aber immernoch keinen Zusammenhang zur Gender Debatte. Ist ja nicht so, dass wie bei Ghostbusters der komplette Cast weblich ist und selbst da sehe ich keine Agenda sondern eher einen Trend den Firmen gerade hinterher laufen weil sie glauben, dass sie damit ordentlich Geld verdienen können. Meiner Erfahrung nach interessiert Firmen nur das Geld. Nichts anderes.


Wenn du nicht erkennen oder verstehen willst, dass dahinter kein Trend sondern ein System steckt macht es keinen Sinn weiter zu diskutieren. Schau dir an was bei der Netflix Verfilmung vom Witcher mit Ciri geplant war, schau dir an was bei der Netflix Neuverfilmung von She-Ra verbrochen wurde, schau dir an was EA bei Battlefield V abgezogen hat, schau dir an was beim letzten Ghostbusters Film passiert ist und schau dir an was nun beim neuen MiB Film passieren wird. Die amerikanische Contentindustrie wurde längst von SJWs und Feministen unterwandert, damit die ihre Agenda durchdrücken können. Von einem Trend kann schon lange keine Rede mehr sein.

Wer sich kritisch dazu äußert wird sofort von Leuten wie dir als Frauenhasser bezeichnet, von anderen sicher auch als Rassist. Nur damit man klein bei gibt und sich schlecht fühlt, aber das klappt nicht bei mir.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2018)

Agent L haben die Nörgler wohl auch vergessen:
Agent L | Men in Black Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia
Imo sogar der beste Charakter in Teil 1


----------



## Baer85 (23. Dezember 2018)

@Atma Ok. Ich speicher dich einfach mal als entweder Verschwörungstheoretiker, oder Mitläufer der nur blödes Zeug redet ab.

Hab früher She-Ra nie gesehen. Mich spricht auch eher das früher Erscheinungsbild an aber es ist nunmal 2018 und der Geschmack von den Menschen (Zielgruppe) hat sich nunmal verändert. Jetzt ist es eben ein kleines Mädchen das eher nen Manga oder Comic Look hat und im Magical Girl stil zur Heldin wird. Ist einfach eine Reinterpratation an unsere Zeit angepasst.
Das Ciri jetzt unbedingt Asiatisch oder Schwarz werden soll finde ich auch blöd. Soll doch diejenige die Rolle bekommen, die sich am besten in die Rolle hineinversetzen und rüberbringen kann. Mich stört es nicht wenn sie eine andere Hautfarbe hat. 
Und Battlefield 5 lassen wir mal jetzt aussen vor. Da halte ich das ganze geweine von euch sowieso für total bedeppert.

Und nochmal ein Wort zu den Änderungen, die du da ansprichst. Die werden nicht gemacht weil die Filmindustrie euch eine Gehirnwäsche verpassen oder alle Weichspülen will. Sie passen eben nur Charaktere an die heutige Generation von Leuten an damit möglichst viele diese Produkte ansehen und damit möglichst viel Geld gemacht werden kann. 
Heute würden eben nicht mehr viele junge Menschen in einen Film wie Red Sonja reingehen. Geschmäcker wandeln sich mit der Zeit, und es wird auch bestimmt wieder eine Ära in der Filmindustrie geben, in der halbnackte Kriegerinnen zu bestaunen sein werden. Aber momentan ist eben nicht die Zeit dafür. Finde ich auch blöd aber dass ist sicherlich keine Agenda von der Filmindustrie.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Agent L haben die Nörgler wohl auch vergessen:
> Agent L | Men in Black Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia
> Imo sogar der beste Charakter in Teil 1



Der beste nicht, mir gefällt immer noch J am besten. Ein totaler Anfänger der am Schluss irgendwie alles richtig macht  Agent L kam eigentlich nur zum Ende des Filmes in die MiB und im zweiten Teil wird sie nicht mal erwähnt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2018)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Das sieht eher aus wie eine verarsche von Men in Black. Peinlich.



Finde ich nicht. Auch die Original-MIB-Filme waren eigentlich ziemlich peinliche Blödelei.

Und zur weiblichen Hauptrollen-Diskussion:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

